

Nate Lawson's list of interesting talks at 26th Chaos Communication Congress - jjguy
http://rdist.root.org/2009/12/28/interesting-talks-at-26c3/

======
NateLawson
The CCC is an excellent security conference and one I hope to attend some day.
It is always scheduled between Christmas and New Year's Day so it is a little
inconvenient.

Past amazing projects that were announced there:

\- Forging MD5 certs

\- Automated reverse-engineering of gates from silicon, used to attack
Crypto-1

\- First Xbox360 hypervisor exploit

\- First unsigned code loaded onto the Wii

